# Bud, New England Clam Chowder



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Recipe for My Clam Chowder

3 strips of cooked bacon
two tablespoons bacon fat
1/2 chopped onion
2 cups chicken broth
1 cup small cut up potatoes
1/2 cup cut up carrots
1 cup frozen corn
1 can chopped clam broth ( 6 oz can)
(set aside clams to be added last)
1 cup half and half
2 Tablespoons butter
Salt to taste
1/8 teaspoon white pepper
two teaspoons chopped parsley
1 teaspoon fresh chopped sage
(or 1 teaspoon dried rubbed sage)
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme.

A Corn starch slurry with 2 Tablespoons
Corn starch mixed with 1/2 cup of milk.

First cook bacon until crisp and set aside.
In about Two tablespoons of the reserved
Bacon fat, fry the chopped onion until
lightly browned and set aside…

In a sauce pot add the chicken stock
small cut up potatoes and and carrots and
simmer for about 10 minutes until potatoes
and carrots are cooked, then add fried
onions, bacon fat, and the corn and simmer for about
three minutes more…Simmer uncovered, stirring…Do not boil.

taste for salt, add white pepper.
Remove pot off burner to add the cornstarch slurry
to soup and mix in slurry thoroughly and return to
burner and then add half and half, butter and broth from clams
and bring back up to a simmer ( do not boil) and simmer for
a few more minutes…stirring.

Note: once you add the half and half
dont boil the soup, as boiling half and half makes is break down..
just simmer it gently.

lastly add clams, heat through
and serve with crumpled bacon on top, and
a sprinkle of extra black pepper if desired.

Note: Clams are added last, so that they don’t
Cook in the soup and get tough…
white pepper is a bit spicy and adds to the flavor
of the soup, however, black pepper can be substituted.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Any particular variety of clams?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Any particular variety of clams?


The Snows brand it what I use…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK, just canned baby clams?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> OK, just canned baby clams?


No, they are chopped clams…the can is the size of a tuna fish can. 
you add the clams last minute to any recipe as they are already cooked and
you don’t want to cook them cause they’ll get rubbery…
I also make linguini with white clam sauce with these clams.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think I can get chopped clams. Just checked Geisha brand at Walmart, out of stock.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Never tried the Geisha brand…I’m sure that the 6.5 oz can of chopped clams would work Fine.
BJ’s sells a 6 pack of snows chopped clams…they used to be 7.00 for 6 cans..
oh, the good old days!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Never tried the Geisha brand…I’m sure that the 6.5 oz can of chopped clams would work Fine.
> BJ’s sells a 6 pack of snows chopped clams…*they used to be 7.00 for 6 cans..
> oh, the good old days!*


Yes and that's why I'm setting here with relatively large amounts of things on hand.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

Clam chowder has always been one of my favorites. After my wife passed away I realized that I needed to learn to cook (never had before). Her recipe (very similar to yours) is one I've made numerous times already -- I do however add lots more clams than she did(!).


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK now I've got a question. What's the difference between New England clam chowder and Boston clam chowder?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Donno…Manhattan clam chowder has tomato in it. 
Boston and New England is probably the same.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I've made lots of chowder, don't think I ever used a recipe. And corn starch is cheating. You use flour, sort of like making a roux. Oh, and that stuff they make in NY isn't chowder. It's tomato soup.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I used to fell the same way about cornstarch and have recently discovered that corn starch blends immediately where flour has to be cooked to make a roux for at least 15 to 20 minutes…and if you don’t cook it for that long, you’ll get the raw flour taste. 
I also use corn starch now to thicken all my gravies.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I wouldn't use cornstarch for a Cajun roux however.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

It sounds like unseasoned mussels would be good too instead of little necks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make it with mussels as well..both with a French white wine sauce and a red sauce with plum tomatoes…both of them I have added shrimp. 

oh, I’m confused, I thought you meant the spaghetti or linguini with clam sauce.
wrong thread.🙄 sorry


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Damn now I'm starving!!!
I meant by taking the mussel out of the shell and putting in the clam chowder.
I'll have to try that one of these cold winter days.
First though this sunday I'm making zucchini bread with garden zucchini I shredded and froze last summer.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Zucchini bread is great…so is zucchini apple cake…you make it with apple cider and it’s drop dead 
delicious. I’ll look for the recipe…I love zucchini. I made a zucchini lasagna too.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

I had a bumper crop of zucchini from the garden this year. I have enough for 18 loafs of bread shredded and frozen. It's a pain peeling and shredding it but now it's time to enjoy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the apple zucchini cake …I made it into a bunt cake…
the original recipe is in the pics.

This was awesome😋😋😋
Zucchini Apple Bunt Cake



























This is sooo delicious and moist

I followed the cupcake recipe
only made it into a bunt cake. 👍
Changes I made:
I added an extra 1/2 teaspoons of cinnamon
I changed the sugar to 3/4 cup regular sugar
and 1/2 cup Light brown sugar
I added 3/4 cup chopped walnuts.
(The walnuts made it awesome)
350° …50 minutes in bunt pan

BTW…I greased the bunt pan with crisco and then
floured it and the cake slipped out beautifully.👍
Recipe is in pics

I also made a delicious cream cheese & butter frosting
Frosting Recipe:
2 oz cream cheese
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup confectionery sugar
1 1/2 teaspoon milk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My bad, just saw this thread. That chowder (pronounced Chowda) looks perfect. The only thing I was going to ask was, can I add more clams (of course I know) but PPBART answered that. I added a couple of items to my grocery list and will post when done. I also love shrimp so will add some.

Thanks, Thanks, Thanks
Bud


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> My bad, just saw this thread. That chowder (pronounced Chowda) looks perfect. The only thing I was going to ask was, can I add more clams (of course I know) but PPBART answered that. I added a couple of items to my grocery list and will post when done. I also love shrimp so will add some.
> 
> Thanks, Thanks, Thanks
> Bud


Shrimp and clams in clam chowder sounds great.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Sure, toss in some shrimp. Or any other seafood. "Fish Chowda" is just as good as clam. Desperate folks have even made corn chowder, apparently after a bad day fishing.

Be careful not to overcook the fish or, especially, shrimp. Since you can't get proper "baby" Maine shrimp any more you might have to cut up those larger ones which come "from away."

I'll respectfully disagree with the comments about using corn starch. Yes, it's quick and easy, but it's a "fake" thickening. I can tell, by both taste and texture. Save the corn starch for Asian dishes where it's acceptable to have a somewhat gelatinous texture. There is a technique to thickening with flour. Mix it with some sort of fat or butter to a smooth paste then add it to the rapidly boiling stock. Done right it only takes a minute to cook and shouldn't have a raw flour taste.

I'm not a fussy eater, but I guess I'm a bit of a snob about chowder.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe a clam chowder but not the classic New England clam chowder. Way too many ingredients. Classic is potato, clam and milk/cream . It should tast like the saltiness of the sea. Ingredients should be salt pork (bacon overpowers ), onions (very few), potatoes, clams, clam broth, butter and milk or cream, salt and pepper That’s it . I love rest of your i ingredients, just NOT in my clam chowder 
For those of you who don’t live in the Northeast US where it is best made with fresh hard shell clams, search out Bar Harbor canned clams in your store or from Amazon. They are expensive but oh so much better than the normally available in grocery stores. They also make the best canned clam chowder .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

This thread is an extension of this:
Chicken and stuffed baked clams
Where I posted about my experience with Bar Harbor Clam Chowder. Taste was excellent but they forgot the clams (almost). Thus Two Knots posted this thread so I can customize my own soup and add all of the clams I want.
As for lots of ingredients vs maybe a traditional chowder, I'm a kitchen sink guy and often add a variety of ingredients. My view of her ingredients is 'perfect' and I will adjust to my taste.
I love to support Maine businesses and will probably give Bar Harbor brand another try, I'll just have some extra clams on hand when I do.

Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Picked up 4 tuna can size cans of chopped clams, 2 Snows ($2.29) and 2 Bar Harbor ($3.19). I will compare and post. It will be awhile. Progresso ready to serve clam chowder was $2.49. Reminds me of the days when we used to pick up a peck of clams for $2 or less by the bushel.
Haven't heard 'Quahog Chowder' clams mentioned. I've never had them but always thought they were just a larger option.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud, have you tried making clam chowder yet?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not yet. Been averaging only one or two hours sleep at night, leaves me in a fog and grabbing a nap when i can during the day. Have a primary care appointment next week and will discuss with her.
Side note, just lost the son-in-law of a good friend, in his 40's, heart attack. Haven't pushed for details as they are devastated, eventually.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my, so sorry for the loss of your friends son in law…


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I make Rhode Island clear broth chowder. No dairy or (ugh) tomato. Here is a recipe. I use frozen baby clams.









Rhode Island Clam Chowder Recipe


Clear clam chowder originated along the southern coast of Rhode Island, where it is a local delicacy much to be preferred over the creamier version of Boston to the north and the (to them) criminally tomato-hued style served in Manhattan to the south and west Eating it recalls the feeling of...




cooking.nytimes.com





Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting. Milk based has to be heated very slowly to avoid burning, no milk no burning.
A little confusion for me, "quahog clams, usually rated ‘‘top neck’’ or ‘‘cherrystone". My experience with cherrystone clams is, they were the smallest and served raw (clams on the half shell). Quahogs were huge and would have been tough eating raw, even smaller ones. I'm far from a clam expert so interested in opinions.

But the ingredients listed look just fine and I have added that option to my Clam Chowder list.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The quahog (pronounced coe-hog) is a species of hard-shelled clam and the one we most commonly enjoy in our chowders and po boys. All those other names – from little neck on up – are this same species of clam and just refer to how large the clam has grown.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

rjniles said:


> I make Rhode Island clear broth chowder. No dairy or (ugh) tomato.


Not to dis RI. My mother was from there. But seriously, don't they also put vinegar on their french fries? Should we really be taking culinary advice from them? I'm afraid I can't really agree with calling that "chowder." To be honest, I barely consider RI part of New England, although at least they have a stronger claim to that title than Connecticut. Again, no disrespect. Both are fine states. Just stay in your lane


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> Not to dis RI. My mother was from there. But seriously, don't they also put vinegar on their french fries? Should we really be taking culinary advice from them? I'm afraid I can't really agree with calling that "chowder." To be honest, I barely consider RI part of New England, although at least they have a stronger claim to that title than Connecticut. Again, no disrespect. Both are fine states. Just stay in your lane


Don't dis it until you try it. 
Clam chowder is prepared with clams, diced potato, onion, and sometimes celery. It may be prepared as a cream-style or broth-style soup. Several variations of clam chowder exist, including New England clam chowder, which is a cream-style soup; Manhattan clam chowder, a broth-style soup prepared using tomato. vegetables and clams;[3][24] Rhode Island clam chowder, a broth-style soup prepared using and clams with vegetables, and alternatively a simple broth-style soup using clams;[24] New Jersey clam chowder; Delaware clam chowder; Hatteras clam chowder; and Minorcan clam chowder. In Connecticut clam chowder, milk is used instead of cream. New England clam chowder is made in a diverse variety of styles.[26]

Clam chowder may be prepared with fresh, steamed clams or canned clams.[27] The "clam liquor" from steamed or canned clams may be retained for use in the soup,[27] and fresh or bottled clam juice may be used.[3][28] January 21 is the National New England Clam Chowder Day in the United States.[29][30]


----------

